# strange problem



## sk8harddiefast (May 18, 2010)

```
sudo cp /home/deadreamer/.dmenu_cache2 .dmenu_cache
```
is not doing it
*But*

```
cd /home/deadreamer/
sudo cp .dmenu_cache2 .dmenu_cache
```
is doing it! why?


----------



## pbd (May 18, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> sudo cp /home/deadreamer/.dmenu_cache2 .dmenu_cache
> ```



What is your working directory when invoking this command?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 18, 2010)

from my root "/"


----------



## pbd (May 18, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> from my root "/"



Then you are copying it to /.dmenu_cache - to your working directory.

You must provide full path to copy it elsewhere than current working directory:


```
sudo cp /home/deadreamer/.dmenu_cache2 /home/deadreamer/.dmenu_cache
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 18, 2010)

A.Ok!i understood 
thanks


----------

